# Genderfluid/Genderqueer Group!!



## Neonic (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey everyone! I tried finding a group on FA for Genderfluid or Genderqueer furs! I couldn't find one!

So I decided to make one myself! Here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/genderfluidfurs/

Of course, a group needs members and I would love any of you genderfluid/genderqueer furs to join and want to submit art!!


I hope I can get a nice group going! I want to help other genderfluids meet people that they can feel comfortable talking to about things. I know it was a big deal for me when I came out, so hopefully I can help people!

And for those who don't know what the whole genderfluid or genderqueer thing is, here is a simple defination, 

"Gender Fluid is a gender identity best described as a dynamic mix of boy and girl. A person who is Gender Fluid may always feel like a mix of the two traditional genders, but may feel more boy some days, and more girl other days. Being Gender Fluid has nothing to do with which set of genitalia one has, nor their sexual orientation!"

I hope that clears some things up!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't like this.
Never endorse, never complain.


----------



## Neonic (Apr 9, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I don't like this.
> Never endorse, never complain.



I am just putting my group out there on the forum for other genderfluid people. It's not like I trying to endorse art for money or something.
I am sorry you don't like it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2011)

I know what genderfluid and generqueer is, I support the group.
Don't mind Satellite btw.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

I approve of this group.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'll join.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 9, 2011)

Wait... are we actually _allowed_ to post advertising threads like this?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 9, 2011)

Good for you.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 9, 2011)

Right after skittle got banned?

You just lost your biggest loudest advocate.



Brazen said:


> Yeah, I'll join.


 
Giggle'd.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 9, 2011)

I think I would be in the genderfluid group. I would personally love to change between male and female at will, but I'm not really trans.

Although that's not really genderqueer because I'd still be defining myself by gender. It just changes.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 9, 2011)

Exunod said:


> Right after skittle got banned?



Wait, what?

Ahahahaha


----------



## Neonic (Apr 9, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Wait... are we actually _allowed_ to post advertising threads like this?



I don't see what I am "endorsing" except genderfluids being able to have a place where they don't feel left out.

I am not doing this for profit.
I am not doing this for any personal gain.
I am doing this because so far, it looks like it's making people happy and I like making people happy.


----------



## Neonic (Apr 9, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think I would be in the genderfluid group. I would personally love to change between male and female at will, but I'm not really trans.
> 
> Although that's not really genderqueer because I'd still be defining myself by gender. It just changes.


 
I would love that ability too. I have my boy days and my girl days. Luckily I have a boyfriend that's very flexible and understanding. If I could pick one to be, I think I would just be a very flamboyant man, but I would still have the moments where sometimes I'd feel like either or.

You can still join the group if you want =3


----------



## Lobar (Apr 9, 2011)

I spilled some genderfluid on my keyboard.

It's growing a penis. :\


----------



## Oovie (Apr 9, 2011)

Exunod said:


> Right after skittle got banned?
> 
> You just lost your biggest loudest advocate.


Guess I missed that one.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I spilled some genderfluid on my keyboard.
> 
> It's growing a penis. :\


 Some labia, too.

You should take that in for repairs if it's still on warranty.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Some labia, too.
> 
> You should take that in for repairs if it's still on warranty.


 
I doubt it covers this.

Besides, I think I just wanna... see what happens. ;>_>


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 9, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I doubt it covers this.
> 
> Besides, I think I just wanna... see what happens. ;>_>


 
This is unethical.

Cease experimentation.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I know what genderfluid and generqueer is, I support the group.
> Don't mind Satellite btw.


 
Do you need a group for every need in FA?



> OH HEY I LIKE THE CATCHPHRASE "HAÃŸA" LET'S MAKE HAÃŸANONFURS GROUP


"Genderliquids" are not left out as far as I see. People just ignore their "Genderliquid"ness.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 9, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Do you need a group for every need in FA?


 
Well duh, where else will they hid from all the harassment they're getting?

I mean, just look at the Doberman Furs group. They have to post their dog ass-n-balls photographic refs there because it's just so caustic if a user does it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Well duh, where else will they hid from all the harassment they're getting?
> 
> I mean, just look at the Doberman Furs group. They have to post their dog ass-n-balls photographic refs there because it's just so caustic if a user does it.


 
I'm sorry to say that I'm blind. I'm not into "Genderliquid", not into it, don't follow it, and don't care about it, therefore I don't notice the harassment they're getting. If they get harassment in FA, maybe they should escape FA. If it's on FB, maybe they should tell people to gtfo. Opening a group on FA will hatch watchers who support it and watchers who don't support it, but just track it to neglect it.

Example of harassment?


----------



## Neonic (Apr 9, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm blind. I'm not into "Genderliquid", not into it, don't follow it, and don't care about it, therefore I don't notice the harassment they're getting. If they get harassment in FA, maybe they should escape FA. If it's on FB, maybe they should tell people to gtfo. Opening a group on FA will hatch watchers who support it and watchers who don't support it, but just track it to neglect it.
> 
> Example of harassment?



We don't get any harassment, except maybe from Westboro Church people. I just made the group for people who happen to be genderfluid, because I know how hard it is to find others like me, and I am sure other people feel the same way. It's just a group for us to get together.

That's all I am doing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2011)

Neonic said:


> "Gender Fluid is a gender identity best described as a dynamic mix of boy and girl. A person who is Gender Fluid may always feel like a mix of the two traditional genders, but may feel more boy some days, and more girl other days. Being Gender Fluid has nothing to do with which set of genitalia one has, nor their sexual orientation!"


 Wait, so that's what it's called?

Huh. I've never found it hard.
I've never felt the need to "come out" about it.
I've just always mixed male and female traits, and no one's ever given a rat's ass.

I've also never understood why anything... absolutely ANYthing related to gender needs its own group.
_"HAY GAIZ I AM A GURL BUT I LIKE FOOTBALL AND FIGHTING. WE R DIFFERNT. LETS MAKE A GROUP."_

I just... don't get it. At all.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I just... don't get it. At all.


 
Genderfluid is a gender identity, not a series of traits.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Genderfluid is a gender identity, not a series of traits.


 I thought a series of mental traits is what makes an "identity."
Things you add together to feel as yourself, in summary. 

And what's the difference between "feeling" male or female, while still knowing your physical gender,
and feeling like you could be included in either gender stereotype based on your interests?
What makes up a person's mental gender? How do they associate themselves with "masculine" or "feminine" outside of societal stereotypes?
I don't think "I wonder if I have a penis/vagina today" is the sole thought process for people who identify as the opposite gender stereotype.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I thought a series of mental traits is what makes an "identity."
> Things you add together to feel as yourself, in summary.
> 
> And what's the difference between "feeling" male or female, while still knowing your physical gender,
> ...


For me, I don't care if I'm referred to as male or female. And I don't like being referred to as female all the time. Or male. For me, I simply love androgyny, and I don't fit "male" or "female", not quite comfortable with either.

Hence the fluidity. 

Your gender identity can change, your biological sex cannot. That's what seems to trip people up. Yes, I'm biologically female. But I don't quite agree with being called female 100% of the time.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> For me, I don't care if I'm referred to as male or female. And I don't like being referred to as female all the time. Or male. For me, I simply love androgyny, and I don't fit "male" or "female", not quite comfortable with either.
> 
> Hence the fluidity.
> 
> Your gender identity can change, your biological sex cannot. That's what seems to trip people up. Yes, I'm biologically female. But I don't quite agree with being called female 100% of the time.


 So, it's the same as the way I am.
I'm just not uncomfortable with being referred to as a gender, because I accept both sides equally, instead of pitting them against each other.
And it doesn't really matter to me, either way. Sure, I'll claim "female" as I have a vagina, but if someone mistakes me for male, it's not like I care or anything.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> So, it's the same as the way I am.
> I'm just not uncomfortable with being referred to as a gender, because I accept both sides equally, instead of pitting them against each other.
> And it doesn't really matter to me, either way. Sure, I'll claim "female" as I have a vagina, but if someone mistakes me for male, it's not like I care or anything.


 
Yeah, same. I misunderstood your post., m'bad


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Yeah, same. I misunderstood your post., m'bad


 It's alright.
It's kind of confusing to describe, anyway. Especially since I've never put much thought into it. Lol.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't understand "genderfluid"
is that like "eehhhh I think I'll be a girl today and a guy tomorrow" or "I FEEL LIKE SUCH A GUY!"
I never understood it. Honest question though, what the fuck is "gender fluid"?


----------



## Machine (Apr 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> what the fuck is "gender fluid"?


I thought it was either vaginal secretions or semen.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 9, 2011)

Moth said:


> I thought it was either vaginal secretions or semen.


 Hhaha never thought of it that way


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2011)

Neonic said:


> We don't get any harassment, except maybe from Westboro Church people. I just made the group for people who happen to be genderfluid, because I know how hard it is to find others like me, and I am sure other people feel the same way. It's just a group for us to get together.
> 
> That's all I am doing.


 
Is it that hard to find others like you? I don't think you're alone in this world. I came to that conclusion a few days ago, seeing that I don't know best of what I wish to know best.
You can make a thread and ask. You'll make more responses by opening one instead of opening an account.

If that's all you're doing, then.. limited possibilities, what can I say?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Is it that hard to find others like you? I don't think you're alone in this world. I came to that conclusion a few days ago, seeing that I don't know best of what I wish to know best.
> You can make a thread and ask. You'll make more responses by opening one instead of opening an account.
> 
> If that's all you're doing, then.. limited possibilities, what can I say?


 Announcing a group for it helps it gain membership and comparmentalize the membership into a measurable force.

If you don't know what I mean, "United we stand, divided we fall".


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Announcing a group for it helps it gain membership and comparmentalize the membership into a measurable force.
> 
> If you don't know what I mean, "United we stand, divided we fall".


 
Does it need to be a measurable force? It doesn't have any foe on FA to crash with that force.
Why does it need a membership? Is it that important? "Hey, if you're X, watch this page" - seems like facebook to me, one of your enemies.

In this case X is the defenition of genderliquid.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Does it need to be a measurable force? It doesn't have any foe on FA to crash with that force.
> Why does it need a membership? Is it that important? "Hey, if you're X, watch this page" - seems like facebook to me, one of your enemies.
> 
> In this case X is the defenition of genderliquid.


 It's like a exponential equation, the more people join the faster it grows, the faster it grows, the more people join.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's like a exponential equation, the more people join the faster it grows, the faster it grows, the more people join.


 
So all the point is.. to gather people as a social group in order to make a general seed of people who view themselves as "genderliquids".

Well, I still don't really understand the need for it, but go on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Well, I still don't really understand the need for it, but go on.


 You still don't get it do you?
Right now the glbt community is g l b t p etc communities.
The larger social groups on the micro level grow the higher the interactions as a whole effect the micro communities and because the glbt community as a whole on the basic level are looking for similar goals it is possible for it to interact as a hivemind.
If I had my way every social group would have a subgroup for glbt.
Tl;dr
Right now the glbt community is swarming, but it needs to go into hivemind.

Also being against any group that falls within the glbt community is counter-productive to your own rights as well.
Basically being against lesbians and being a gay guy is counter-productive, being anti-bisexual and transgender is counter-productive, being anti-pansexual and being bisexual is counter-productive.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You still don't get it do you?
> Right now the glbt community is g l b t p etc communities.
> The larger social groups on the micro level grow the higher the interactions as a whole effect the micro communities and because the glbt community as a whole on the basic level are looking for similar goals it is possible for it to interact as a hivemind.
> If I had my way every social group would have a subgroup for glbt.
> ...


 
Are you looking for a hivemind? That doesn't sound well. Why would you need all of the people synchronized?

Also, I don't fall into any of the glbt groups - I am outside it, therefore being against it does not harm my rights. I'm not homosexual, bisexual, pansexual or transgender - opposing them would not hurt my rights, only my reasons and my moral.

Why should every social group have a glbt subgroup? Why can't you blend inside the general group as a whole? Why do you need to be seperated, in a different group, filled with people similliar to you in one way?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Are you looking for a hivemind? That doesn't sound well. Why would you need all of the people synchronized?
> 
> Also, I don't fall into any of the glbt groups - I am outside it, therefore being against it does not harm my rights. I'm not homosexual, bisexual, pansexual or transgender - opposing them would not hurt my rights, only my reasons and my moral.
> 
> Why should every social group have a glbt subgroup? Why can't you blend inside the general group as a whole? Why do you need to be seperated, in a different group, filled with people similliar to you in one way?


 Because all of glbt accounts for only 2-4% of the population, to push forward equality they need to act as a team, not a bunch of people running around with no direction.
Exactly, since you are outside it would not hurt you, but people that fall into any of the categories act extremely counter-productive at times.
As I said before, it would give glbt a measurable force.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Because all of glbt accounts for only 2-4% of the population, to push forward equality they need to act as a team, not a bunch of people running around with no direction.
> Exactly, since you are outside it would not hurt you, but people that fall into any of the categories act extremely counter-productive at times.
> As I said before, it would give glbt a measurable force.


 
Push forward equality? For it to be equal out of 100%, it will need to be 50%. A bit enforcing, it seems as if you were to intentionally convert people to like glbt, as if it was a relligion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Push forward equality? For it to be equal out of 100%, it will need to be 50%. A bit enforcing, it seems as if you were to intentionally convert people to like glbt, as if it was a relligion.


 Just cause a group is a minority doesn't mean that it can't have equal rights.
No that is not what I meant, did you even hear me?
To use a analogy, imagine a baseball game, now imagine if one team was running around without any teamwork or such.  What I am saying to use a metaphor is the team needs to work together and not run around like a bunch of chickens with their heads cut off.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 9, 2011)

I've never understood the sectioning off by sexuality, either.

Granted, I'm all for gay marriage, going trans, or whatever you want to do with your own body if it isn't hurting others.
But making it out to be a club is just going to further enforce the idea already present in some people that gays / bis / whatever are "different" and thus undeserving of the privileges and respect for "normal" people.

People that fall under those sexualities need to care about their rights, yes.
But they shouldn't try to alienate themselves from hets, because that's just going to make it all that much longer before they can seamlessly blend into society and be considered "normal," themselves.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I've never understood the sectioning off by sexuality, either.
> 
> Granted, I'm all for gay marriage, going trans, or whatever you want to do with your own body if it isn't hurting others.
> But making it out to be a club is just going to further enforce the idea already present in some people that gays / bis / whatever are "different" and thus undeserving of the privileges and respect for "normal" people.
> ...


I'd just like to meet people similar to me c:


----------



## Spatel (Apr 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Because all of glbt accounts for only 2-4% of the population, to push forward equality they need to act as a team, not a bunch of people running around with no direction.


 
No 2-4% is just the G.

I guarantee there isn't enough research going into it but that B has got to be a good 15-30% at least.


----------



## Neonic (Apr 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'd just like to meet people similar to me c:


 
Which is exactly why I made the group.

I didn't think it was going to be such a big deal!! D=


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

Neonic said:


> Which is exactly why I made the group.
> 
> I didn't think it was going to be such a big deal!! D=


 
FAF hates almost everything, don't take it personally x3


----------



## Xegras (Apr 9, 2011)

Neonic said:


> Which is exactly why I made the group.
> 
> I didn't think it was going to be such a big deal!! D=



The big deal is you are creating a thread just to advertise a group, which I think is frowned up since they have a group megathread.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2011)

Spatel said:


> No 2-4% is just the G.
> 
> *I guarantee there isn't enough research going into it but that B has got to be a good 15-30% at least.*


 The latest research is 3% with a margin of error around 1%.(rounded of course, but the percentage is a non-rational number)


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 10, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The latest research is 3% with a margin of error around 1%.(rounded of course, but the percentage is a non-rational number)



Gender identities are actually being debunked as is. New ideas are that they actually don't exist and are programmed via surroundings. 

So in that context I shall simply state that if this is the case: then "male or female" and anything between don't exist as anything beyond anatomy.  

The research looks solid too I will let you guys know when the thesis is done.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm creating my own gender. When it's completed, I will tell you all and recruit followers.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 10, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Gender identities are actually being debunked as is. New ideas are that they actually don't exist and are programmed via surroundings.
> 
> So in that context I shall simply state that if this is the case: then "male or female" and anything between don't exist as anything beyond anatomy.
> 
> The research looks solid too I will let you guys know when the thesis is done.


 Oh and not to mention sexual orientation is exempt from this study.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Gender identities are actually being debunked as is. New ideas are that they actually don't exist and are programmed via surroundings.
> 
> So in that context I shall simply state that if this is the case: then "male or female" and anything between don't exist as anything beyond anatomy.
> 
> The research looks solid too I will let you guys know when the thesis is done.


 Mmm, but what if a person has a gender identity incongruous to their biological sex as a result of a subtle anatomical difference, such as female-to-male transgenders having male brain structures? What about biologically intersexed people (hermaphrodites) who are raised exclusively as one gender but strongly identify as another? Why is it that different genders have different brain structures at all, and why wouldn't those differences have some impact on behavior and identity?

Surely gender identity has some roots in nature as well as nurture.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't speak to gender identity, but we can definitely say that there are environmental factors in sexuality because identical twins with the same exact DNA should have the same sexuality every time if it were purely genetic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 10, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Mmm, but what if a person has a gender identity incongruous to their biological sex as a result of a subtle anatomical difference, such as female-to-male transgenders having male brain structures? What about biologically intersexed people (hermaphrodites) who are raised exclusively as one gender but strongly identify as another? Why is it that different genders have different brain structures at all, and why wouldn't those differences have some impact on behavior and identity?
> 
> Surely gender identity has some roots in nature as well as nurture.


 Those are gender based "cognitions" Cognitions or thought processes are only lightly related to self-perception which causes identity. Cognitions change the perception of events or surroundings but they do not define the surroundings. Simply stated they adjust odds to come to an identity not define one. Same phenomena is seem with cultural identification, different mindsets and thinking styles adhere or reject cultural identities based on the perceptions of the surroundings differently. 

Pretty much the biology changes thinking styles but thinking styles do not define Identity as much as previously thought, but only _ influence_ it.

Strictly speaking if you detach Gender Identities from Sexual attraction, and cultural background it becomes exceedingly difficult to come across something  as "Male" or 'Female" globally as it changes per region significantly leading to the conclusion gender identities are mental constructs like "Liberalism and Conservatism" or "Evil or Good" which are arbitrary and the meaning varies as per person.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Those are gender based "cognitions" Cognitions or thought processes are only lightly related to self-perception which causes identity. Cognitions change the perception of events or surroundings but they do not define the surroundings. Simply stated they adjust odds to come to an identity not define one. Same phenomena is seem with cultural identification, different mindsets and thinking styles adhere or reject cultural identities based on the perceptions of the surroundings differently.
> 
> Pretty much the biology changes thinking styles but thinking styles do not define Identity as much as previously thought, but only _ influence_ it.
> 
> Strictly speaking if you detach Gender Identities from Sexual attraction, and cultural background it becomes exceedingly difficult to come across something  as "Male" or 'Female" globally as it changes per region significantly leading to the conclusion gender identities are mental constructs like "Liberalism and Conservatism" or "Evil or Good" which are arbitrary and the meaning varies as per person.


 What is to say that the biology cannot directly influence the identity, though? What causes a hermaphrodite, raised as wholly female with no knowledge of being intersex, to identify strongly as male, if not biology?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 10, 2011)

ugh my browser is being a cunt and deleted my post twice I will reply when I am less agitated. I hate writing 3 paragraphs and having it fuck up twice.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2011)

That sucks, friend. I'm headin' to bed anyway. No use debating irritated or tired.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 10, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Right now the glbt community is swarming, but it needs to go into hivemind.


 
lol someone read fay's paper :V


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 10, 2011)

I see roleplaying as hermaphrodite (for my personal preference, one on the masculine side instead of the more common female+cock variety) or roleplaying mpreg as a good exploration of being genderfluid/genderqueer.  Anyone else find this a satisfying recreational activity for the same reasons?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> I see roleplaying as hermaphrodite (for my personal preference, one on the masculine side instead of the more common female+cock variety) or roleplaying mpreg as a good exploration of being genderfluid/genderqueer.  Anyone else find this a satisfying recreational activity for the same reasons?


 That's c reepy and weird as shit


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 10, 2011)

Ummm... Psychological debate.
Gender is both a Biological (physically in the brain), as well as Cognitive (thought of).
It is fairly stable among all people, some can be influenced, but most of the time it can't be.
If you have seen the documentary on the boy raised as a girl. He knew he was a boy.
Even though he did not have a penis, or a boyish environment.
It depends on the person's brain structure, endocrine system, and all sorts of factors that are beyond any sort of single theory.
People in the field of psychology need to take all of these theories and start piecing them together.
It would surely prove beneficial to the field. Also it would be something I would actually pay attention to.
I am guessing that thesis is in a "Behaviouristic" approach. That would explain it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's c reepy and weird as shit


However you must accept it as normal.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's c reepy and weird as shit


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


>


 I have a right to my opinion, and my opinion is that you have no right to your opinion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2011)

Lobar said:


> lol someone read fay's paper :V


 I've been interested in hiveminds for years.
If it was possible I would have people as a semihivemind in which all knowledge is shared, but other than that keep us the same.
What I don't get is why everytime in science fiction do they always portray hiveminds are "evil"?

So no, this is not a new opinion of mine, it's just the topic isn't discussed often here.


----------



## israfur (Apr 10, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> I see roleplaying as hermaphrodite (for my personal preference, one on the masculine side instead of the more common female+cock variety) or roleplaying mpreg as a good exploration of being genderfluid/genderqueer. Anyone else find this a satisfying recreational activity for the same reasons?



Crossdressing on and off in real life satisfies me. :]


----------



## Brazen (Apr 10, 2011)

My penis gets hard at the same thing as yours, ergo we're closer than brothers.

Yeah, real hivemind potential you have there.


----------



## Neonic (Apr 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I'm creating my own gender. When it's completed, I will tell you all and recruit followers.


What's it going to be called? =O


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 10, 2011)

Basically, "genderfluid" is just disregarding the gender stereotypes? Everything else about it is just semantics pointing straight back to that. Is there a group for "people who don't own a dishwasher" too? It sounds about the same significance.

If it was opposed to negative gender stereotypes, then it would have  purpose, but it wouldn't be "genderfluid" it would be "anti-sexism." Purposely disregarding gender sounds like an incredibly lackluster and pointless reason to bring people together for.


Long ago, in some aboriginal cultures, they had some people they viewed as basically being a third gender. They would fill mixed roles of both genders, and would respectfully be referred to as "two-spirit." This sounds a lot like "genderfluid." It was relevant in regard to how their society functioned. Whether you do or do not like hunting or cooking, that just isn't a big thing nowadays.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 10, 2011)

Neonic said:


> What's it going to be called? =O


 It's called "cat"
It means that you can choose to be a cat sometimes and it means that you're neither a girl or a boy
So, for instance, say ysomeone was talking about you and referred to you as "he", you then have the right to flip your shit, demand that they call you "cat" or "fe" [which is short-form for 'feline'] and act like a fool.
They can't call you he or she, but "it" is an appropriate pronoun if they don't know about my new gender yet.


----------



## Neonic (Apr 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's called "cat"
> It means that you can choose to be a cat sometimes and it means that you're neither a girl or a boy
> So, for instance, say ysomeone was talking about you and referred to you as "he", you then have the right to flip your shit, demand that they call you "cat" or "fe" [which is short-form for 'feline'] and act like a fool.
> They can't call you he or she, but "it" is an appropriate pronoun if they don't know about my new gender yet.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's called "cat"
> It means that you can choose to be a cat sometimes and it means that you're neither a girl or a boy
> So, for instance, say ysomeone was talking about you and referred to you as "he", you then have the right to flip your shit, demand that they call you "cat" or "fe" [which is short-form for 'feline'] and act like a fool.
> They can't call you he or she, but "it" is an appropriate pronoun if they don't know about my new gender yet.


 
wat


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 12, 2011)

Neonic:  Awesome post man.  welcome to the boards!



Clayton said:


> It's called "cat"
> It means that you can choose to be a cat sometimes and it means that you're neither a girl or a boy
> So,  for instance, say ysomeone was talking about you and referred to you as  "he", you then have the right to flip your shit, demand that they call  you "cat" or "fe" [which is short-form for 'feline'] and act like a  fool.
> They can't call you he or she, but "it" is an appropriate pronoun if they don't know about my new gender yet.



Well, female cats are known as queens and so are transvestites, while having sex with a girl is sometimes termed as 'getting some pussy'.  So with Cat you can call people who feel male 'queens' and those who feel female 'pussy'.

Then you can run for your life .


----------



## Azure (Apr 12, 2011)

It sounds so funny to say I feel like pussy today. I approve Clay.


----------



## Cain (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmm, never heard of this before, but it seems to fit me... I'm joining.


----------

